# Salt Lake Terrier Club. Fun Show. April 18th



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I just heard about this fun show and I am planning on going! It'll be great practice for me and its close enough that its worth it.

So for you other people in this area (haha yeah right)

Where:

Deseret Peak Complex
2930 West Highway 112
Tooele, Utah 84074
(435) 843-4000
1-877-Tooele5
Deseret Peak Complex, Tooele County, Utah

Camping Info located on website.

Conformation and Weight Pull
And fun classes
Registration begins at 9am and closes at 10am

Classes being at 10am


----------

